# Roca boluda



## carlito84

Ciao a tutti.
In un testo ambientato in Messico ho trovato questa espressione nella descrizione di un luogo in cui il personaggio principale va per fumarsi in pace una canna:

*Una roca boluda. La compañía era un árbol parecido a un mezquite: tristeza de ramajes y de hojas.


Una roccia sferica* -sarebbe letteralmente... però non mi convince-. *La compagnia era un albero simile a un mezquite *(in italiano non esiste una corrispondenza)*: tristezza di rami e foglie.*
Ci sono altri significati per *roca*?
*Boludo* in questo caso viene da *bola*?

Attendo le vs. risposte, grazie!!!


----------



## Neuromante

El, texto está ambientado en Méjico ¿Pero de donde son el escritor y el personaje? Porque "bolado"se usa en Argentina, no en Méjico


----------



## carlito84

*Norte de México, pero... ya que estamos... qué significa en Argentina?*



Neuromante said:


> El, texto está ambientado en Méjico ¿Pero de donde son el escritor y el personaje? Porque "bolado"se usa en Argentina, no en Méjico


----------



## cacarulo

Es un libro de Juan Rulfo, supongo/recuerdo sin googlear. 
Boludo, con forma de bola, en este caso mexicano, si no recuerdo mal las notas de esa edición de El llano en llamas y/o Pedro Páramo.
(*4.* adj._ Méx._ Que tiene protuberancias, según el DRAE).

Boludo, en la Argentina, puede ser varias cosas, dependiendo del contexto y la entonación, pero principalmente un boludo es alguien un poco tonto.


----------



## carlito84

*Pues, Cacarulo, cuál puede ser una solución? A mi me parece muy raro que se trate de una roca verdadera y propia...*



cacarulo said:


> Es un libro de Juan Rulfo, supongo/recuerdo sin googlear.
> Boludo, con forma de bola, en este caso mexicano, si no recuerdo mal las notas de esa edición de El llano en llamas y/o Pedro Páramo.
> (*4.* adj._ Méx._ Que tiene protuberancias, según el DRAE).
> 
> Boludo, en la Argentina, puede ser varias cosas, dependiendo del contexto y la entonación, pero principalmente un boludo es alguien un poco tonto.


----------



## flljob

Boludo es que tiene forma de bola. Los mezquites crecen en zonas semidesérticas.


----------



## carlito84

Entonces... puede ser algo como *una grotta sferica*​?
Es que imagino que hay que fijarse con el panorama del norte mexicano... es probable que se trate de *scoglio* o *grotta*?


----------



## olimpia91

Una roccia protuberante.


----------



## carlito84

Può andar bene...


olimpia91 said:


> Una roccia protuberante.


----------



## flljob

No puedo poner el enlace, pero en Internet hay varias imágenes de piedras boludas. No es lo mismo que protuberante.


----------



## carlito84

Por supuesto flljob... pero estoy pensando en lo que es el contexto geográfico... si es efectivamente una roca que tiene forma de bola o una cueva muy redonda...


flljob said:


> No puedo poner el enlace, pero en Internet hay varias imágenes de pideras boudas. No es lo mismo que protuberante.


----------



## flljob

Estas son rocas boludas de Jalisco, lugar en que se desarrollan los cuentos de Rulfo.

Saludos


----------



## carlito84

Pero me crees que googleando nunca he encontrado una imagen como estas? 
Ahora habrá que establecer cómo traducir al italiano...


flljob said:


> Estas son rocas boludas de Jalisco, lugar en que se desarrollan los cuentos de Rulfo.
> 
> Saludos


ó


----------



## flljob

Me parece que son esfércias, aunque el adjetivo en español, le da un matiz de "artificial", boluda implica que no fueron esculpidas, que es su forma natural.


----------



## carlito84

*Roccia sferica* me parece lo mejor...



flljob said:


> Me parece que son esfércias, aunque el adjetivo en español, le da un matiz de "artificial", boluda implica que no fueron esculpidas, que es su forma natural.


----------



## Tomby

flljob said:


> Me parece que son esfércias, aunque el adjetivo en español, le da un matiz de "artificial", boluda implica que no fueron esculpidas, que es su forma natural.


Personalmente me gusta más la palabra "boluda" (de bola) que no "esférica", no obstante creo que el hecho de usar "esférica" no da a entender que dichas rocas sean artificiales. Que conste que se trata de una simple opinión mía.
En nuestro diccionario WRF aparecen sinónimos tales como <redondo, esferoidal, globoso, globular> pero no me convencen nada. Yo elegiría "boluda" o "esférica".
Saludos,


----------



## olimpia91

"Una roca boluda. La compañía era un árbol parecido a un mezquite: tristeza de ramajes y de hojas". (Daniel Sada, El lenguaje del juego)

Las de la fotos son piedras bolas, la roca boluda estaría en el norte, frontera con EEUU, según la novela de Daniel Sada.


----------



## flljob

Esas rocas son boludas en Jalisco, en Michoacán, en Coahuila, en Texas y en Colorado.


----------



## olimpia91

"roca boluda"
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...AQ&biw=1067&bih=503#q="roca+boluda"+&tbm=isch

"piedra bola"
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...AQ&biw=1067&bih=503#q="piedra+bola"+&tbm=isch


----------



## King Crimson

In ogni caso, per le immagini viste io suggerirei _rocce _(non pietre) _tondeggianti _(non sferiche). In italiano, _tondeggiante _dà l'idea di qualcosa di naturale, al contrario di _sferico_, che invece fa venire in mente qualcosa di artificiale (no sé si es lo mismo para “esférico” en castellano).


----------



## adelagarcia352

sassi sferici ??


----------

